# Anyone Getting A Puppy In 2016?!



## LaRen616

Who's getting a puppy in 2016?

Breed?

Male or Female?

Name?


----------



## LaRen616

I am! I officially made up my mind on what breed to go with! Already made contact with 4 breeders, so sometime in 2016 I will get my puppy! 

Breed? Doberman

Male or female? Female

Name? I don't want to say but the name has been picked out for quite a while. 

My boys will be 7 years old and 3 years old when the little queen will be joining us.


----------



## Wolfgeist

LaRen616 said:


> I am! I officially made up my mind on what breed to go with! Already made contact with 4 breeders, so sometime in 2016 I will get my puppy!
> 
> Breed? Doberman
> 
> Male or female? Female
> 
> Name? I don't want to say but the name has been picked out for quite a while.
> 
> My boys will be 7 years old and 3 years old when the little queen will be joining us.


That is exciting! Cannot wait to hear what you name her!


----------



## LaRen616

Wild Wolf said:


> That is exciting! Cannot wait to hear what you name her!


It's nothing exciting, I promise, lol. 

I heard a quote a year ago from a TV show and it's been in my head ever since. It will definitely be her registered name. I do like it as her call name too but something else might pop up.


----------



## Packen

Not 2016 but 4 club members getting GSD pups in early 2015. 3 WGWL bred locally and 1 imported from Belgium.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I am on a wait list for a 2016 breeding. 

Sex is undetermined but am looking for a working dog suitable for PSA. 

Czech lines and will be imported.

I suck at names and have only ever really named one of my animals, my sister usually does that.. as long as it is unique I don't really care.


----------



## Pax8

Not official yet, but I'm looking at adding another GSD (maybe Mali?) in late 2016, possibly early 2017. If it's GSD, probably from Germelhaus. If I decide on a Mali, then I'm looking at Logan Haus.


----------



## Packen

Crap! there is a 2015 pup thread, I posted in the 2016 pup thread talking about 2015 pups!


----------



## readaboutdogs

The National Specialty Show, Collie Club of America will be held in Okla. City in March! I'm hoping to be able to get some more info or meet some breeders perhaps there!! Really interested in a collie!!


----------



## SuperG

readaboutdogs said:


> The National Specialty Show, Collie Club of America will be held in Okla. City in March! I'm hoping to be able to get some more info or meet some breeders perhaps there!! Really interested in a collie!!


My bro in law just mentioned he is going to that show...he's a true collie enthusiast and just finished a second breeding. 

Since I have had the benefit of a fair amount of exposure to collies ( all rough..not that it should matter ) I would suggest, for many of the folks in this GSD forum who are overwhelmed by the typical phases a GSD puppy goes through....that a collie might be the perfect dog for them. They are so much easier than a GSD pup and have such a calm to them...as long as they are not left to their own devices.

I hope you find the collie you are looking for.


SuperG


----------



## readaboutdogs

Me too! Thank you! I like the theme for the show, "Follow that Dream"!!


----------



## LaRen616

LaRen616 said:


> I am! I officially made up my mind on what breed to go with! Already made contact with 4 breeders, so sometime in 2016 I will get my puppy!
> 
> Breed? Doberman
> 
> Male or female? Female
> 
> Name? I don't want to say but the name has been picked out for quite a while.
> 
> My boys will be 7 years old and 3 years old when the little queen will be joining us.


Lol, I did not make up my mind. My mind changed and I will not be getting a Doberman. I have 4 in my life currently and that is enough. I am not ready for this breed and I won't be for a long time. 

So

Breed? Dalmatian or Australian Shepherd

Male or female? Male

Name? I have 2 different names picked out for both breeds.

There is also a big possibility that I could bring a puppy home as early as late 2015 or early 2016.


----------



## Debanneball

LaRen616 said:


> Lol, I did not make up my mind. My mind changed and I will not be getting a Doberman. I have 4 in my life currently and that is enough. I am not ready for this breed and I won't be for a long time.
> So
> Breed? Dalmatian or Australian Shepherd
> Male or female? Male
> Name? I have 2 different names picked out for both breeds.
> There is also a big possibility that I could bring a puppy home as early as late 2015
> or early 2016.


Ahh, Dalmations... Growing up, we had three in a row..
POLKA DOT 1
POLKA DOT 2
POLKA DOT 3
Aka Pokey.


----------



## LaRen616

Debanneball said:


> Ahh, Dalmations... Growing up, we had three in a row..
> POLKA DOT 1
> POLKA DOT 2
> POLKA DOT 3
> Aka Pokey.


LOL, I love my Dalmatian and I love his breeder, I would definitely get another one from her in a heartbeat. I will always have one in my life. :wub:


----------



## Emoore

Probably not a puppy, leaning towards a young adult rescue in 2016. By that point I should be out of this apartment and in a place with a yard. With Rocky's DM I imagine he'll be gone by 2016 and Kopper loves having a brother. Kopper will be 5 and a young adult would be perfect.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I can't believe Kopper is 5 already! Time flies!


----------



## Emoore

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I can't believe Kopper is 5 already! Time flies!


Lol well he's not yet. . . he'll be 4 next month. Don't rush him!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Haha.. I totally mis-read that! Sorry!

But still.... 4! I still think of him as a puppy... I remember when you first got him!


----------



## Rei

Emoore, great to see you around!! I haven't been that active so might have missed it, but you should post updated photos of your boys  Can't believe Kopper is 4 already either! 

As for me...no puppy for me until 2019 at least :rofl: Originally the plan was to get a 2015-2016 puppy, but I have a dog (nonGSD and not a puppy) coming to me in a week or two :wub:

I do already know who I'll be going to for a puppy in 5 years though, granted that there will be an available litter for me. Might male or female, definitely a GSD and an IPO or PSA prospect but pet/companion first.


----------



## zoorun

Yes! I am  

Breed? Belgian Malinois 

Male or female? Male

Name? Bram

Remy will be about 7.5 by then. I work in Forestry, so the dogs get to go to work every day. I will also be training in SAR as well as hopefully agility, obedience, dock diving, flyball and skijoring. Whatever the dog excels at! I've been planning for years now and the perfect litter should be coming up around the right time.


----------



## KZoppa

Planning to get a Beauceron male, name undetermined right now. Hopefully towards the end of 2016.


----------



## Ace GSD

Me me !!
Im getting another Baby boy


----------



## CoraGirl

Maybe me as well, both my girls will be 3 by then. I figured I should let me mature a little bit more before adding in another youngster  I'd get a male this go around I think. No name yet as it's still not set, but I am getting a list together of breeders that I am interested in.


----------



## Stonemoore

I am really hoping to - late winter/early spring 2016. I want another GSD, a female this time as a buddy for my currently 11 month old male. He is Am. showlines - an absolute love, but pretty angulated and very mellow. He has been a wonderful first GSD for us.
I am just trying to figure out exactly what I want in number 2. In discussions with my breeder to see if she will be producing a litter that will have what I am looking for at that time. Thinking I want a little less angulation, more drive - I would like to try Schutzhund/IPO. I do however want something that can be a mellow house pet and tolerant of teenagers. Not sure whether I am ready or willing to deal with a full-blown working line animal with TONS of drive...I was thinking maybe something with German lines (I LOVE red and black, or all black). I have been seeing so many roach backs out there though. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## onyxena

I am!!! I will be getting another Shiloh, also male. I am waiting for a certain breeding and already on list for when it takes place. My current pup will be 2, both GSDs will be almost 9 and my oldest dog will be 13. Everything went so smoothly adding my pup last year and I am very pleased with how well things have gone.


----------



## ILoveBella478

I am when bella turns officially one !!!


----------



## Ayce

Aiming for mid to late 2016, but most likely going to be the later part of 2016.... 

Breed? GSD

Male or Female? Male

Name? List started..... But not fully decided yet.


----------



## LaRen616

Hopefully me since I had to pass on the litter I wanted a puppy from this year. 

Breed: GSD

Male or female: Male

Name: I don't want to say the name yet.

I will be going through Huerta Hof, I will either get a sable, bicolor or black puppy but I am hoping for another black male. :wub:


----------



## wyoung2153

Well it looks like my 2015 pup is being pushed to beginning of 2016 since circumstances warranted a delay. That's ok though, in due time! 

Breed: Boerboel (BB)

Male or female: Female

Name: I won't say now. Haven't completely decided, but I have a few in mind 

I will be getting her from Cammie with Select Reserve Boerboels.. color has yet to be determined, due to the possibilities of that litter.


----------



## creegh

Me!

Mid-late 2016 depending on how things go. 

Male GSD.


----------



## Wolfgeist

So... I may be getting dog #3 in 2016. These are tentative plans.

I may also be raising a police prospect for the local canine unit in 2017.


----------



## Wolfgeist

We're buying a new house on acreage... so, it's happening!


Breed? German Shepherd (DDR/Czech working lines)

Female.

Name? Undecided! We shall see.


----------



## Bella67

Me (if everything goes well!) 

Breed: German Shepherd
Gender: Male
Name: Undecided


----------



## kora44

i am looking for one! hopefully a working line. the search begins!


----------



## coop52

Just put a deposit on a puppy at Oher Tannen! She has a couple of litters due from late October to mid November, so it could be ready to come home anytime between late December to mid January. Not sure of the gender. I told her I didn't have a preference either way. As long as the temperament/drive fits I don't care about other stuff. I'm so excited!


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Maybe late 2016 or early 2017. Currently have a 5 month old male Gsd may get a female


----------



## llombardo

Everytime I read one of these threads my answer is no and then one pops up


----------



## lhczth

I will have a Deja daughter to start working in early 2016 if everything goes as expected.


----------



## Sir Lancelot

Hi guys/girls from Manchester, England.
I am new to the site & my plan is penned as 12 > 18 months to aquire my very 1st GSD. 
Should circumstances be right *house move for space & garden* then late 2016 looks good to go, this also allows me time to study the breed & find a few good breeders.

My preference is for a black & gold/tan GSD, most likely male but can be persuaded on a bitch if the temperament is right.
I will value temperament & good health over everything else as he/she will be a family member/friend first & foremost & if the dog can deter intruders also, then that's a bonus.

Still learning the ropes, so please be patient with me.

All the best.

Steve.


----------



## d4lilbitz

I am! Depending on the breeding, I'll be getting my second IPO dog. 

Breed: German Shepherd
Sex: Male
Name: Undecided until litter letter is known


----------



## Sara96

Yes! I am getting my first puppy 

Breed? German shepherd

Male or female? Male

Name? Undecided-But I have several ideas


----------



## SAR Recon

Planning for April/May 2016

GSD Working Line
Male
Name is undecided but it is "R"s turn so Recon, Ranger, Romeo, etc. Puppy will help decide it's own name.

Research started last year and some litters/lines look great. Now all I need is to shoehorn my way into the right litter, blackmail the breeder into the right puppy, and not screw up the intense training over the next 2-3 years. Looking for any color but white, unless it happens to be white.


----------



## TerraB74

Yes! January 10th 

GSD Wolfstraum pup
Female
Name November, call name Ember ❤


----------



## Koda'sMom

Hopefully mid-summer

Breed: Border Collie or Pound Puppy

Gender: Most likely Male

Name: Will decide after they come home. Although I do like tv/movie names. ?


----------



## Wags

Yes, January 9th we are picking up our puppy! This will be my husband and mine first puppy together!

Breed: GSD
Sex: Male
Name: Bruce!


----------



## Liulfr

TerraB74 said:


> Yes! January 10th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GSD Wolfstraum pup
> Female
> Name November, call name Ember ❤



Love the name Ember!


----------



## Liulfr

I'm getting a pup the first half of February! We started looking in early '15 and after 2 litters fell through, found the perfect puppy. 

Breed: GSD 
Male or female: Male 
Name: Liulfr

He's a handsome boy from WGSL. Beautiful black and red, very rich pigment. I'm head over heels for this fellow.


----------



## OldJack

yes......placed deposit on upcoming litter....will be the end of april from a great breeder that puts temperament 1st

breed: gsd
male
sam


----------



## dogfaeries

Yesterday I sent a text to my GSD breeder/good friend saying maybe I should buy a collie. She said I should, and she'll get a standard poodle and we'll travel the country together, LOL.

I'm not sure if I'm kidding or not. I'd get a smooth female. Don't care what color. I have a herding judge friend that breeds collies for herding _and_ conformation. Her collies have amazing temperaments, are gorgeous, and can herd. It's definitely a thought.


----------



## Jenny720

dogfaeries said:


> Yesterday I sent a text to my GSD breeder/good friend saying maybe I should buy a collie. She said I should, and she'll get a standard poodle and we'll travel the country together, LOL.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm kidding or not. I'd get a smooth female. Don't care what color. I have a herding judge friend that breeds collies for herding _and_ conformation. Her collies have amazing temperaments, are gorgeous, and can herd. It's definitely a thought.


I grew up with a collie-Vanessa -nick name -lady love-. she was a real sweet heart. Just would wait for people to say "look there is lassie" she was attention hound. They are beautiful and a site to behold. When i do see one it is always exciting.


----------



## dogfaeries

I've spent a lot of time around several smooth collies, and I really liked them. Wanted to buy a tri smooth from my friend years ago but at the last minute she decided to keep her for herself. She got several herding titles on her. That collie has a son that is a herding champion and also has his performance ROM, and her grandson was Most Versatile Collie at the National in 2013. I missed out on a spectacular dog!


----------



## wolfy dog

I currently am raising a male Rough Collie pup. Deja is a WL and I didn't want another intense dog like her but wanted a second dog anyways. It has been great. No landshark,but nice and calm. It was a lot of management in the first 5 weeks but things are nice and harmonious now. Great combo those two.


----------



## astrovan2487

I'm also getting a female pup from the Wolfstraum N litter in January. Still trying to think of a name, possible call name may be Pretzel, Copper, or Butters. "N" names for girls are hard to come up with!


----------



## dogfaeries

wolfy dog said:


> I currently am raising a male Rough Collie pup. Deja is a WL and I didn't want another intense dog like her but wanted a second dog anyways. It has been great. No landshark,but nice and calm. It was a lot of management in the first 5 weeks but things are nice and harmonious now. Great combo those two.



I think it would be a great combo too!


----------



## creegh

astrovan2487 said:


> I'm also getting a female pup from the Wolfstraum N litter in January. Still trying to think of a name, possible call name may be Pretzel, Copper, or Butters. "N" names for girls are hard to come up with!


Congrats! That's a really nice litter!

N names:
Nutella (joking!)
Nabisco (joking!!)
Naamah
Nachmi
Nadine
Nixie
Nymph
Nyx
Nala
Nuala
Nadra
Nadja
Nadzia
Naia
Nairi
Nakota
Nalani
Naoko
Narnia
Nastia
Natti
Navi
Nedra
Neela
Nemea
Nerea
Nerisse
Nesta
Nieve
Nimue
Niobe
Nola
Nova
Novalie
Nuri
Nyco
Nyda
Nyra
Nyomi
Nysa


----------



## wolfstraum

ahhh - papers sent for the N litter already!!!

Males are Nicolai and Novak 

Females are Naughty, November aka Ember (Terra's), Nemesis (Lyn's) and Nuance....so Lindsay - you will get either Naughty or Nuance....call name can be whatever you wish!

Lee


----------



## creegh

wolfstraum said:


> ahhh - papers sent for the N litter already!!!
> 
> Males are Nicolai and Novak
> 
> Females are Naughty, November aka Ember (Terra's), Nemesis (Lyn's) and Nuance....so Lindsay - you will get either Naughty or Nuance....call name can be whatever you wish!
> 
> Lee


LOVE Naughty and Nemesis for female N names!


----------



## elaine1953

on list for a Gold aritar bastet/Jawa aritar bastet. due in around a weeks time....


----------



## angelas

A lass. I had hoped this would be the year I could finally put my name on a waiting list. I was supposed to be finished school in April but that isn't going to happen.

The puppy was going to be a Rottweiler, preferably male but female works too. There are too many possible names although the front runner right now is Martok...because I am trekkie and a Rottweiler with a Klingon name just seems appropriate.

But since graduation isn't going to happen until at least after the fall semester I shall have to be happy with borrowing other club members' dogs, assisting training classes, and the big project, organizing the up coming obedience trial.


----------



## lhczth

I am keeping the little girl from my recent litter. Does that count? Her name is Hera and she is a Deja daughter. Hope she proves to be as evil.


----------



## timstrand

Fingers crossed...we will be picking up a beautiful black or black sable male around Valentine's Day (my birthday!) if all goes according to plan. We're very excited - it's the Z litter, however I can't think of any names I love that follow a drink type theme we've started (I have a male English Lab named Tonic) and my kids/wife likes Cabo. So that may it.


----------



## stepkau

timstrand said:


> Fingers crossed...we will be picking up a beautiful black or black sable male around Valentine's Day (my birthday!) if all goes according to plan. We're very excited - it's the Z litter, however I can't think of any names I love that follow a drink type theme we've started (I have a male English Lab named Tonic) and my kids/wife likes Cabo. So that may it.


Zeus


----------



## FourIsCompany

I don't want to jinx anything, but I've contacted my chosen breeder (GSD) and waiting to hear back... Ugh! My stomach is doing flip-flops!


----------



## sheisjoyful

Yes!!!

Breed: German Shepherd
Sex: Male
Name: Undecided

coming home February 15!


----------



## crittersitter

I am! Yahoo!
Baby should be ready about the end of April
GSD, of course!
Probably female
Probably Zanna


----------



## crittersitter

lhczth said:


> I am keeping the little girl from my recent litter. Does that count? Her name is Hera and she is a Deja daughter. Hope she proves to be as evil.


She is fabulous!!!!


----------



## Maia

Maia, a female GSD born Dec. 17, 2015, comes home to us a week from this Monday, Feb. 8th. Sooooo excited!


----------



## KayDub

I got my little guy recently... still counts right, it was 2016 after all.


----------



## Bronx

Yes!!! I'm getting a Pup next week from Bill Kulla. So excited!


----------



## d4lilbitz

Getting a female puppy from Johnson-Haus sometime this summer for IPO....super excited  Fell in love with a little female pup from their Z litter who trains at our club!


----------



## edt

Trying. Looking for a breeder now. Any recommendations?


----------



## eljudo

After the sudden passing of my much loved Max, we decided as a family that the pack needed to reform and re-adjust. We are expecting to pick up a puppy from Bullinger Shepherd, she is an awesome lady and AFAIK, best of the best locally to my area.

Thats where my Max originally came from 9 years ago 

The new puppy name: Maximus II
Male
Long coat
Expected pickup date: 1st week of April! Pics will be coming soon!


----------



## CrystalV

I'm so excited...I'm getting a male puppy in about 5 weeks. We are naming him Christoff.....Breeder is Shane at Vertrauen in Kansas City Missouri. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Gary24

Beautiful puppy.


----------



## elaine1953

looking forward to my kenn jipo me/vera aritar bastet puppy in a few weeks....dark sable little girl


----------



## RZZNSTR

She's a cutie!


----------



## osito23

Brought mine home this weekend - Meerhout puppy :wub:


----------



## holland

aw-cute-what is her name


----------



## LaRen616

I keep going back and forth with the idea of adding a 3rd dog this year. My house is so peaceful at the moment, everyone gets along, everything is calm, lol. But I LOVE raising puppies and I enjoy taking care of them.

Draven will be 3 years old this summer and Sinister will be 7 years old in a couple of weeks. I like the age gap that would be between all of the dogs and I would really like Sinister's help with raising one more puppy before he becomes old and grumpy lol. 

But what do I want? Do I want another GSD? I do still have a deposit down on a Huerta Hof puppy. Do I want a Doberman? But if I get a Doberman it would have to be a female, am I ok with that? Do I want something smaller? Maybe a Sheltie, Border Collie or an Australian Shepherd? Do I want another Dalmatian and hope that it doesn't drool like Draven? Do I want to risk adding a 3rd male into the pack or should I get a female even though I am not a fan of them? 

So many questions! :crazy:


----------



## osito23

holland said:


> aw-cute-what is her name


Thanks! We've been calling her Monkey for now - it seems to fit


----------



## RZZNSTR

osito23 said:


> Thanks! We've been calling her Monkey for now - it seems to fit


Remember! she knows where you sleep!


----------



## Billn1959

One of these little girls will be coming home with me March 23.


----------



## CFH

Picked up Jackson yesterday!


----------



## brucebourdon

*We are getting a puppy in 2016*

Here's Nika, she's 9 weeks old and comes home with us next Saturday! :wild:


----------



## crazyontrt

eljudo said:


> After the sudden passing of my much loved Max, we decided as a family that the pack needed to reform and re-adjust. We are expecting to pick up a puppy from Bullinger Shepherd, she is an awesome lady and AFAIK, best of the best locally to my area.
> 
> Thats where my Max originally came from 9 years ago
> 
> The new puppy name: Maximus II
> Male
> Long coat
> Expected pickup date: 1st week of April! Pics will be coming soon!


That's great! We lost our Maxx in November. I have an 11 year old female, and we are also getting a Bullinger Shepherd. It also is the first week of April! I wonder if we are getting littermates?!?!?!


----------



## eljudo

crazyontrt said:


> That's great! We lost our Maxx in November. I have an 11 year old female, and we are also getting a Bullinger Shepherd. It also is the first week of April! I wonder if we are getting littermates?!?!?!



Probably!

I m due to pick up our pup from Tracy the first week of April too!

Make sure you take picks and post too .


----------



## Kaiserine

I sure hope so! In correspondence with one breeder and waiting to hear back from another


----------



## Way Too Quiet

Hi everyone! I don't know if you remember me from the sad posts about losing our boy Gunnar before Thanksgiving. 
We have a new addition! His name is Bruno. Man, is he a handful right now! 
I think I need to change my user name to Way Too Tired.


----------



## atomic

LOL... Way Too Tired sounds perfect! When I just brought Brinks home I finally knew what it was like to be a human mom. Up 4-5 times a night and cherishing every opportunity for a nap that presented itself! I'm just thankful after two weeks he usually only wakes me up once a night now and relatively soon that also will end, as opposed to months and months... whew!

He loves playing soccer.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

It has been a little over a year since my girl passed away (she was 11), 2 years since my boy passed (he was 14). I've posted the stories of both of them here.

I think our family is ready for a new dog. My last two GSD's were both shelter dogs. One caught as a stray (with a horrid case of HW we found out after we adopted him, poor guy) that looked like he'd been tied up and escaped, and the girl, dropped at a kill shelter, pedigree and all, for biting someone while chained in a yard and being startled. Both were adult dogs. Both were the most loving, wonderful dogs ever...risks and precautions and all. All worth it. 

We're trying to decide if a puppy is the way to go, or if we should stick to the older ones. We've got cats, so that's a factor, and we got so lucky with our last 2, they were just great with them from day one, even though we did the slow introduction, watch them ,etc..just to be sure.

heh, to read some of these puppy posts though.. I'm wondering if it'd be safer to go for the older GSD that is an 'attitude' risk for others though, as we have years of experience with that. These puppies are cute.. but landsharks!! Eck!!!


----------



## Zac Thompson

I brought home Chase my male Sable Shephard last week.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Zac Thompson said:


> I brought home Chase my male Sable Shephard last week.


Post some pics


----------



## Zac Thompson

He is 12 weeks old this week.


----------



## kenimn

I am! 
I've already emailed breeders and will be visiting one the Tuesday after next week 
This will be my first dog ever, a German Shepherd!
Looking for a boy but if a girl has a great personality, I would take her in a heartbeat.
And we have decided on Mello as this will "be" my mom's dog, she likes Marshmellow so Mello is a compromise
(Considering our cat's name is 'Mao' literally meaning cat/fluff in Chinese... But I call him Potato)

My parents aren't that great with names... They'll probably end up calling the pup "Er Mao meaning 2nd Mao if I wasn't there :'D


----------



## RZZNSTR

Good looking pup!


----------



## Zac Thompson

Thank you.


----------



## ILoveBella478

Yup, his father name is Art and his Mother name is Zada. I will be naming my puppy Mase.


----------



## EMT

Yes!

I pick my puppy up in 8 days!

Breed: GSD
Gender: Male
Name: Probably Odin or Sirius. We're still in name negotiations.


----------



## belladonnalily

Just got a new pup a few weeks ago...Axl is my 3rd GSD.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=2063945&mother=2457519


----------



## 68stang

in the process now...


----------



## MT523

I'm getting a puppy early August. This will be my first puppy puppy so very excited.


----------



## Gunny

We are getting another Female, GSD in Sept, this will be our second.


----------



## mistysms

Picking our puppy up tomorrow at 7am


----------



## BigHemi45

We sure are! The problem is that it isn't until December.


----------



## Laura66

Mine will be 4 wks old in a few days, so another 6 weeks to go!


----------



## Dingojr

Hey everyone, I'm new member. I just bought a 12 weeks old male GSD puppy. I have noticed some itchy balding areas on him. Just one spot on the forehead, and a couple of spots on the back legs. The vet didn't know what exactly it is and they wanted to do like 4 different tests. I don't think she knew what she was doing. Any suggestion on what I should do?


----------



## sass

Hopefully will be bringing a pup home this fall! My mentor is breeding Bolle Ja Na Ka to Eysha vom Eisernen Kruez, and I am so excited!

Breed: GSD

Sex: Male

Name: Still working on this one!


----------



## Zelle

Yes! 

Breed: Working Line Gesrman Shepher Dog

Sex: Female (I would have gotten a male, but I already have a large breed. I would be having difficulty when a dog of mine goes to heat and I have 2 large breed male.)

Name: Fenrir


----------



## LaurelCreek

I'm trying. I avoided GSD's for decades over concerns about hips and had half a dozen mixed breeds over the years instead. The last of our dogs died four years ago and I am giving GSD's another look.


----------



## InControlK9

Breed- German Shepherd

Male or Female- Female

Name- Nyla for now

Just got her 2 weeks ago actually


----------



## Ruger Monster

The breeder I got Ruger from just had new litter of puppies yesterday.

Must. Resist. 
Must.
Resistttttt.


----------



## Gsdstorme

Hi What breeder was it. I'm looking for a male.


----------

